
Powerful Alternative to ELK Stack (Elastic, Logstash and Kibana) - motadata
http://www.motadata.com/elk-stack-alternative/
======
dozzie
Some bold claims there. What does this "powerfulness" consist of?

> Motadata serves as a best ELK-Stack alternative that gives your team
> operational insights in seconds.

How is it "best"?

And since it's not open source, how is it any better than Splunk, Papertrail,
or Loggly?

